# Lakeminster Park, Beverley.



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi
Has anyone stayed at this site, if so can you please
give me some info. :roll:

LAKEMINSTER PARK

Hull Road, Beverley, East Riding of Yorkshire, HU17 0PN
Tel: 01482 882655

30 pitches offering electrical hook-ups, set in an idyllic location between plenty of lakes. Facilities include bar and restaurant, shop selling all amenities, laundry/wash room, toilet & shower block.

Good access to Hull and the coast. Activities nearby include watersports, tennis, golf and horseriding.

Price: £12 - £14
Pitches for: Tents & Touring Vans (30 Pitches)

Cheers

Chris


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi I cannot help on lakeminster park but there s Greengrass park nearby,open all year,about £15 with watersports.It is in the campsite directory on here.We stayed last year in december and the owner (Charlie I think)was most helpfull,we will revisit this winter for sure.and watch this for any replys for lakeminster.

terry


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Chris just found this reveiw
http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/reviews.asp?revid=1047

do not know if they have improved???????
terry


----------



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi Terry

Looking for site near Swift Factory!
Lakeminster Park is only about 10 mins away but yes I have
seen "the" review, not good.
I think Greengrass Park would be about 25 mins away.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Chris here is the p/code
Greengrass Park 
Hempholme Lane
Hempholme
Brandesburton 
East Yorkshire 
YO25 8NB 
it is only about 4 mls from Beverly which is only about 4 mls from Hull so it may not be that far from Swift?
terry


----------



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

Thank you, Terry
will give them a call.

Chris


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi chris, full number-
Greengrass Park 
Hempholme Lane
Hempholme
Brandesburton 
East Yorkshire 
YO25 8NB
Tel: 01964 542112 
Fax: 
Pitches: 60 with hook up and water
Open: Open All Year 
terry


----------

